# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  The Other Side of Iran

## yaz

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20942057/page/2/

Can anyone extract those videos from the website?  I really want them.

----------


## yaz

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/...n3282230.shtml

His 60 minutes interview is great.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

I bet Saddam Hussein wasn't really what the neo cons made him out to be.

----------


## yaz

No he was a horrible person.  If we planned on removing him we should have done so and then at least left right after.  The Iraqi people can take care of themselves.

----------


## 0zzy

> I bet Saddam Hussein wasn't really what the neo cons made him out to be.


He was a dictator.
He was bad to his people.
He wrongfully imprisoned innocent people. 

Wait... I thought we were talking about Bush :P.

But Saddam did one thing that no one gives him credit for:
He kept the mf terrorist out of Iraq!

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> He was a dictator.
> He was bad to his people.
> He wrongfully imprisoned innocent people. 
> 
> Wait... I thought we were talking about Bush :P.
> 
> But Saddam did one thing that no one gives him credit for:
> He kept the mf terrorist out of Iraq!


US is bad to its people
US wrongfully imprisons people

US gov murders people

Saddam was no different than rulers in the past centuries, the only real difference is that he was very secular, and I think that's a good thing.

----------


## yaz

you've got to be kidding me.  saddam was horrible!!  if we would have gotten rid of him and then not occupied iraq at all that would have been great!  saddam killed so many people and not only his own people but innocent people outside of his borders also.  the iraqi people hated him and they were happy after we eliminated them.  the iraqi people are now angry though because the US continued to occupy Iraq and made things much worse.  the Iraqi people can take care of themselves.

----------


## yaz

> US is bad to its people
> US wrongfully imprisons people
> 
> US gov murders people
> 
> Saddam was no different than rulers in the past centuries, the only real difference is that he was very secular, and I think that's a good thing.


The US is the greatest nation in the world.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> you've got to be kidding me.  saddam was horrible!!  if we would have gotten rid of him and then not occupied iraq at all that would have been great!  saddam killed so many people and not only his own people but innocent people outside of his borders also.  the iraqi people hated him and they were happy after we eliminated them.  the iraqi people are now angry though because the US continued to occupy Iraq and made things much worse.  the Iraqi people can take care of themselves.


Actually, many Iraqis now regret ever wanting him gone. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRtj82fR4N0

----------


## fluoridatedbrainsoup

One of the greatest documentaries IMO is 'Uncle Saddam'. Found it at the vid store for a dollar. Shows the side of Saddam you never saw on the news, and all the beautiful architecture that was there before we blew it to $#@!. (the documentary was made before the invasion.)

----------


## yaz

> Actually, many Iraqis now regret ever wanting him gone. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRtj82fR4N0


Of course! Because we've made things so much worse! I can find videos of people in the street dancing and partying because Saddam was killed.  At that time they did not know the US would continue to occupy their country.

----------


## EvilEngineer

> One of the greatest documentaries IMO is 'Uncle Saddam'. Found it at the vid store for a dollar. Shows the side of Saddam you never saw on the news, and all the beautiful architecture that was there before we blew it to $#@!. (the documentary was made before the invasion.)


What saddens me is the looting we allowed to occur after the fall of Saddam's regime.  The historical community lost billions of dollars in irreplaceable Babylonian artifacts that were looted from the museums.  Un-doubtable they have made their way into the hands of greedy private collectors.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> What saddens me is the looting we allowed to occur after the fall of Saddam's regime.  The historical community lost billions of dollars in irreplaceable Babylonian artifacts that were looted from the museums.  Un-doubtable they have made their way into the hands of greedy private collectors.


That's because Bush didn't care

----------


## yaz

the iraqi people can take care of their selves, they're not babies.

----------


## comic_man

Iran has 10% of the world's oil reserves... that why they want to invade Iran...

The following explains the current white house mood on Iran.... 
http://comiqs.com/comics/FUctIrb3cmc/

----------


## yaz

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=822_1213240774

mccain says that he'll consult congress if he feels like it

----------

